# Tattoos



## minesy

Hi everyone,

I know this has been mentioned before but the threads i found were more related to people wanting to get tattoos whilst out in the UAE. 

My question is i am due to start work on sunday in Abu Dhabi, and up to now i have not been asked if i have any present tattoos. I have a tattoo on the inside of each forearm which is my childrens names in old english writing and a celtic cross on my upper arm. I have read that tattoos are forebidden in the UAE and are deemed offensive.

My day to day work dress will require me to wear short sleeved polo shirts meaning that the tattoos on my forearms will be on display. 

Is this likely to be a problem as if so i would have thought my employer would have asked in the build up process.

Thanks any info would be appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl

To the best of my knowledge tattoos are not illegal here but having them done here is. I may be wrong but I understand they are contrary to the beliefs of people who follow the Islamic faith (am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong on this). I think it's something to do with marking your skin permanently. There are underground (for want of a better description) ways to get tattoos done here but they are not legal. I am wondering what your job is? Will you be in contact with Muslim people or children?


----------



## minesy

Hi BedouGirl

I am working as a instructor in aircraft maintenance, which will involve working alongside locals who follow the muslim faith. I am pretty sure with the amount of expats residing in the UAE there must plenty who have tattoos.

I could understand their opinion if they were distasteful tattoos or on the neck or face but mine are not.

Just concerned i will arrive and be told that tattoos are not permitted to be on show with the company i will be working for. Could this effectively cost me the job?


----------



## BedouGirl

Strange it was not mentioned before. Is the top a uniform? Can you wear something under it with longer sleeves, at least to begin with? It's not about taste, it's about culture and beliefs. Many people have tattoos, where and whether they show them is another matter.


----------



## ibkiss

BedouGirl said:


> I may be wrong but I understand they are contrary to the beliefs of people who follow the Islamic faith (am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong on this).


Yes ,you're correct ... its contrary in Islam .


----------



## Amirtx

No need to worry man. I am in aviation too and most of the folks working in flight test have tattoos.


----------



## minesy

Thanks for your reply Amirtx,

Bit of a coincidence but received an email today from company HR saying all tattoos, body piercings and even long hair on males must be removed or covered.. Its gonna get a bit warm for me in summer time i think!!


----------



## Solberg

Bit of a random bump, but for any devout Christians out there, do not, I repeat DO NOT get a tattoo, for so sayeth the Lord.

Leviticus 19:28 reads, "You shall not make any cuts in your body for the dead nor make any tattoo marks on yourselves: I am the Lord."


----------



## Guest

I can't give a definitive answer to your question. But I do have a tattoo on my upper arm and have never faced any troubles with it. I see a lot of people here, with even bigger tattoos. Yet nobody was offended in some way or cursed  
I used to hide mine at work. But outside i do expose it


----------



## minesy

Well Solberg, i can honestly say i have been here for 3 months now with tattoos, and can vouch for the fact you talk complete crap.


----------



## lie2me

I have had no issues, been here 4 months. I think the devout Muslims may have a dislike for them, but they will likely not say anything. I use my judgement when dealing with higher ranking Emirates. I work daily in a short sleeve polo, but I also keep a long sleeve shirt in my pack if I get an unexpected visitor. I have no problems showing my tatoos, but I don't necessarily want to introduce myself in short sleeves to a 'financially important' person...I would like them to be able to see me and get to know me, not just tune me out due to my tattoos.
Use your judgement, you will be fine.


----------



## Solberg

I don't have tattoos, but I do sport a nose-ring, and it didn't take me long to realise that wearing it to work (ahem) was a no-no. I get plenty of stares (glares?) in the street, so I've taken to removing it most of the time. Some would say it's about time, seeing as I'm closer to 40 than to 30.


----------

